# espírito-de-porco



## ElJake

Boa noite pessoal,

Olha, eu achei um termo num livro de gírias brasileiras que é "espírito-de-porco". Pelo jeito, quer dizer tipo "desmancha-prazeres". Alguem pode me confirmar se essa gíria existe e se o verbete deste livro é certo?


----------



## RoinujNosde

Boa noite,
Sim para os dois questionamentos.


----------



## ElJake

Bacana! Valeu,RoinujNosde!


----------



## metaphrastes

Sim, a expressão _"espírito de porco" _existe, mas penso que não é um sinónimo exacto de _"desmancha-prazeres". "Espírito de porco" _passa a ideia de maldade, crueldade, cinismo e até um certo sadismo - é alguém que tem prazer em fazer mal aos outros ou dificultar-lhes a vida.

Já o _desmancha-prazeres_ é alguém que não deixa os outros se divertirem, se alegrarem ou desfrutarem qualquer prazer. Podem-no fazer por maldade, mas também com boas intenções, seja por vontade de controlar a vida alheia seja para proteger a outrem de actos impulsivos; ou até inconscientemente, por falta de tacto (que em gíria do Brasil se chamava falta de _"simancol" - _não sei se ainda existe).

Mas, em muitos casos, as duas expressões podem coincidir em sentido, principalmente quando alguém é um _desmancha-prazeres _porque gosta de ver os outros sofrerem.


----------



## Vanda

aha... achei a origem:


> Segundo o professor Ari Riboldi, essa má fama foi reforçada no período da escravidão, quando nenhum dos escravos queria ter a tarefa de matar os porcos nas fazendas. Nessa época havia uma crença de que o espírito do porco ficava no corpo de quem o matava e o atormentava pelo resto de seus dias.


----------



## Guigo

Por ironia, por vezes, traduzimos o 'esprit de corps' (consciência de grupo) por _espírito de porco_, visto que, em muitos casos, o tal grupo acaba se protegendo, mesmo quando alguns de seus membros são pegos em malfeitos. É muito comum entre militares, servidores públicos, profissionais da área médica e jurídica e... políticos (estes não poderiam faltar aqui, né mesmo?).


----------



## ElJake

Obrigado pelas explicações, galera! Vanda, o origem dessa expressão é bem interessante mesmo. Valeu!


----------



## uchi.m

Desculpe-me o preciosismo, mas é para o bem 


ElJake said:


> Obrigado pelas explicações, galera! Vanda, a origem dessa expressão é bem interessante mesmo. Valeu!


Todas as palavras portuguesas terminadas em -gem são femininas, diferentemente do espanhol.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Por falar em palavras terminadas em _-gem_, muito provavelmente por influência da regra do francês que considera as palavras terminadas em _–age_ masculinas, a palavra _personagem_ sofreu evolução na língua portuguesa, figurando também como substantivo sobrecomum masculino.

Exemplos:
O cozinheiro é _o personagem_ principal daquela história.
A cozinheira é _o personagem_ principal daquela história.

Mas, hoje, os especialistas, com o benemérito consenso da _vox populi_, já aceitam, e eles mesmos amiúde empregam, o termo no feminino "a personagem": A cozinheira, _a personagem_ principal daquela história, jogou a panela no cozinheiro.


----------



## metaphrastes

Marcio_Osorio said:


> A cozinheira, _a personagem_ principal daquela história, jogou a panela no cozinheiro


E, passando para a voz passiva, muitos diriam: _"O cozinheiro, a personagem secundária daquela história, levou com a panela na cabeça, das mãos da cozinheira".
_
É como a palavra _pessoa. _No masculino, só se for _o Pessoa (isto é, o Fernando)._


----------



## uchi.m

O cidadão dois posts acima quis dizer (= colou) que -gem não é só feminina, mas sim comum-de-dois.

Parabéns, sr. cidadão.

O problema é que _personagem _geralmente é feminina, mesmo que se refira a um nome masculino.


----------



## metaphrastes

uchi.m said:


> O problema é que _personagem _geralmente é feminina, mesmo que se refira a um nome masculino


Assim aprendi nos meus tempos de escola, no Brasil - e que falar diferente disso é erro, apesar de comum.

Um problema é que, por cá em Portugal, a impressão que tenho é falar de _personagem _no masculino é absolutamente predominante - pelo que receio até parecer pedante ao falar de _uma personagem. _A hipótese da influência do francês parece-me bastante verossímil, e esta deixou marcas fortes no português europeu, principalmente na região de Lisboa, onde reina o _"r" _gutural. Se ouvirmos a Edith Piaf a cantar _"Non, rien de rien" _com aquele _r _gutural e rasgado, pouco se distingue dos _erres _da nossa Amália Rodrigues.

Muito bem: isto, a respeito da verosimilhança da tese. Quanto a ser certo ou errado, é o velho conflito entre gramática prescritiva e descritiva. Sou em princípio a favor da velha gramática prescritiva, pelo simples facto que a absolutização da gramática descritiva - isto é, a absolutização do relativismo - nivela a fala e o pensamento por baixo. Mas francamente, há certos casos que são causa perdida, e que foram organicamente assimilados pela língua.

Donde, embora _a personagem, _no feminino, seja espécie em risco de extinção, tal como rinocerontes brancos ou ursos panda, acho que ainda vale à pena zelar pela sua preservação, porque ainda há algum ADN vivo e em condições razoáveis de propagação, se se criarem condições ambientais mínimas para tanto.

Mas aqui, todos digressionamos, porque o tema são os _espíritos-de-porco _que bem gostaria caíssem em extinção, mas têm infelizmente muito boa saúde e mandam recomendações. (bem queria dizer _digredimos_, seguindo o padrão de flexão de _agredir, regredir, transgredir, progredir,_ mas nem o meu corrector ortográfico nem o Houaiss reconhecem o verbo, pelo que evito agora o risco de ser extinto prematuramente - se não conseguir salvar nenhuma espécie em risco mas tão-somente o meu próprio espécime de _homo sapiens_, já é um bom começo...)


----------



## uchi.m

metaphrastes said:


> Assim aprendi nos meus tempos de escola, no Brasil - e que falar diferente disso é erro, apesar de comum.
> 
> Um problema é que, por cá em Portugal, a impressão que tenho é falar de _personagem _no masculino é absolutamente predominante - pelo que receio até parecer pedante ao falar de _uma personagem. _A hipótese da influência do francês parece-me bastante verossímil, e esta deixou marcas fortes no português europeu, principalmente na região de Lisboa, onde reina o _"r" _gutural. Se ouvirmos a Edith Piaf a cantar _"Non, rien de rien" _com aquele _r _gutural e rasgado, pouco se distingue dos _erres _da nossa Amália Rodrigues.


A influência francesa em Portugal é latente; no meu meio, que é a informática, existem _ecrãs_, por exemplo, que é uma cópia_ ipsis litteris_ da palavra francesa, apenas adaptada à grafia local.


metaphrastes said:


> Mas aqui, todos digressionamos, porque o tema são os _espíritos-de-porco _que bem gostaria caíssem em extinção, mas têm infelizmente muito boa saúde e mandam recomendações. (bem queria dizer _digredimos_, seguindo o padrão de flexão de _agredir, regredir, transgredir, progredir,_ mas nem o meu corrector ortográfico nem o Houaiss reconhecem o verbo, pelo que evito agora o risco de ser extinto prematuramente - se não conseguir salvar nenhuma espécie em risco mas tão-somente o meu próprio espécime de _homo sapiens_, já é um bom começo...)


Sim, to digress vem à cena. Infelizmente não temos uma palavra tão bem substituível ao caso.

O espírito-de-porco cospe no chão e faz a empregada limpar com a língua, arranca-lhes o rabo às lagartixas, amarra o burro longe do feno.
O desmancha-prazer rouba-lhes o anel de casamento aos noivos no altar, pisa na mangueira de regar plantas, apaga antes a vela de aniversário do bebê.


----------



## Carfer

No meu tempo de escola, _'personagem_' era feminino. Não sei quando apareceu a variante masculina, que hoje é comum, ainda que não saiba dizer se dominante. O Priberam, por exemplo, admite as duas formas. Quanto à origem de '_o personagem_', todos se inclinam para o francês. Não digo que não, mas surpreende-me um pouco visto que nesse meu tempo de escola, quando o palavra era feminina, eram a cultura e a língua francesas que ainda predominavam em Portugal. Contudo, perderam essa posição dominante nos anos 70 - e de forma extraordinariamente rápida, aliás. Isso quer dizer que a palavra era feminina quando o francês tinha uma influência muito grande e que a versão masculina terá surgido quando já tinha pouca. Poderá ser, mas é um tanto estranho.


----------



## guihenning

Eu não acho que tenha dedo do francês nessa história. Há inúmeras palavras em _-gem_ que nos chegaram pelo francês e todas elas mantiveram normalmente o gênero feminino que todas as palavras terminadas em -gem em português, senão selvagem, têm. No Brasil o uso atual, predominante, é no masculino, mas parece ser uma mudança bastante recente e ao nos referirmos a personagens femininas ela mantém o seu gênero "original".


----------



## metaphrastes

Carfer said:


> No meu tempo de escola, _'personagem_' era feminino


Tenho de esclarecer que no meu tempo, _personagem _era feminino, mas sobretudo na escola. Nas ruas e na maior parte das casas - quando se falava por exemplo das personagens duma novela de televisão - a forma mais comum era a masculina. Era o género de erro em que a professora tinha de advertir: _"Apesar de quase toda a gente falar no masculino, a forma correcta é no feminino por esta, aquela e aqueloutra razão". _E não era um erro típico de gente iletrada, mas ouvia-se de gente com uma formação mediana ou até mais que isto - o que exigia uma vigilância maior.

Vindo a Portugal, encontrei muita gente com alguma cultura a falar _o personagem _e, estando em Roma, fala-se como os romanos. Pelo que o Carfer descreve, então o fenómeno por cá não teve que ver com influência do francês, mas provavelmente como efeito colateral da democratização rápida, por via revolucionária, e o enfraquecimento da gramática prescritiva. Houve um período do "tudo é permitido", com grande instabilidade do regime político e consequente instabilidade nas instituições, incluindo o sistema educativo.

Francamente não sei qual é a regra oficial, hoje, em Portugal, porque o que já vi dos manuais escolares de gramática é de pôr os cabelos em pé: enchem os desgraçados dos nossos jovens com uma multidão de conceitos de análise linguística, de acordo com a escola mais em voga, no momento. Mas os conceitos são amontoados como fins em si mesmo, porque não têm qualquer utilidade enquanto ferramenta, por exemplo, para saber como fazer a concordância correcta em género, número e grau. Além disso, os conceitos não são exercitados num contexto de escrita clara e correcta: um ou dois exemplos, insuficientes para dar uma noção mais abrangente do conceito, sem aplicação prática nem exercícios.

Francamente, penso que a matemática moderna, nas escolas, lidando com os números de forma mais concreta, foi um avanço, de que cheguei a beneficiar - porque o meio mais natural é partir do concreto e do particular para o abstracto e o geral. Mas quanto à gramática moderna, francamente! fazem por tornar a língua mais abstracta do que é, e retiram a carne, sangue, ossos e juntas às palavras e às frases, que se tornam objectos duma análise vã, mas não são vistas mais como ferramentas que têm de ser usadas correctamente, de acordo com o _métier.
_
Em suma: perante tal degeneração no ensino do nobre ofício de bem falar e bem escrever, não é de estranhar que _personagem _tenha mudado de género, e seja hoje opcional. Não digo que os professores hoje sejam piores que ontem - o problema tem que ver com a ideologia dominante no sistema educativo como um todo que, na prática, tem sido dominado por um certo _espírito-de-porco._


----------



## uchi.m

Já sendo _estraga-prazeres_, gostaria de dizer algumas palavras que vão de encontro com suas colocações, @metaphrates, mas sem demérito de causa.

A gramática descritiva dispõe dos fenômenos linguísticos como material para estudo. Pelo fato de estar sujeita a idiossincrasias na fala e na escrita, é natural que ela apresente um certo delineamento não centrado em autoridades, mas sim à natureza das pessoas, que são livres para fazer as suas escolhas.

Se fosse possível sujeitar todas as pessoas a falarem da mesma forma, não teríamos variações de forma da linguagem e idioletos, e a gramática descritiva coincidentemente poderia também ser classificada como gramática prescritiva, pois as regras do jogo seriam as mesmas para todos, inclusive às instituições.

Mas daí surge a pergunta: para que mesmo serve a língua?

Não seria ela um meio de unificar toda a gente de uma nação, formar uma sociedade, compactuarmos de um simbolismo comum? Porque então ela teria que ter nuances não compartilhadas entre pessoas do mesmo seio social?

É que, por retratar o modus operandi da língua no contexto da sociedade como um todo, a gramática descritiva permite que o estudo releve a dinâmica própria da língua viva.

É claro que daí surja uma dicotomia entre língua cristalizada e língua orgânica e que também é natural e esperada de uma representação cultural tão importante como é a língua, que deve representar a união dos povos. Mas a dinâmica social não irrompe facções separatistas--assim espero eu--no seio da sociedade, mas apenas revigora a natureza viva das pessoas que fazem parte dela.


----------

